# Whats the best box of cigars right now for say $150.00 or less???



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

need to order a box and am wondering what you guys feel the best deal for say $150 a box or less is RIGHT NOW. I simply cant afford the ultra expensive stuff and tend to smoke AVO, Rocky Patel, ect.

Any suggestions????


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

cohiba siglo II's


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

If you like Rocky Patel why not pick up a bundle or three of x-outs or vintage seconds from CI.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

unless you have a source for CC's, I'd go w/ a box of Padilla Miamis or maybe some Tatuaje Novellas, anything by Pepin is gonna be good.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

JerseyStepUp said:


> cohiba siglo II's


I DEFINATELY Second that suggestion.
SIG II's 
That is the price point also.
You can't go wrong there


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

HDM Dark Sumatra Espresso (40ct 5x50)... about 130.00 shipped by JR. Great smoke... it's my everyday smoke.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

If you like Rocky, I'd suggest the Legends series from CI., and it's only $60, so plenty of cash left over for a 2nd box.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I DEFINATELY Second that suggestion.
> SIG II's
> That is the price point also.
> You can't go wrong there


make that 3... good call


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If in US
Padron 3000's

If CC
Party Presidents


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Cain - can find them for under $100 a box if you shop around.


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

MOW Ruination can be had for around $100 on cbid or $140-$160 @ ci.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> make that 3... good call


Make that 4, I've just ordered a box!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Snomoskier said:


> MOW Ruination can be had for around $100 on cbid or $140-$160 @ ci.


+1 on the Man O' Wars


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

oh my. too many. hundreds. 

if i had to pick, today i'd probably go with a box of pepin black in size 1952 perla (petit corona), or a box of illusione cg:4 (i think these can still be had for 150, maybe not)


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Stench said:


> Cain - can find them for under $100 a box if you shop around.


My vote


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Why are we still giving our input when the OP is not a member here anymore? :ask: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bilingue23 said:


> Why are we still giving our input when the OP is not a member here anymore? :ask: :rotfl:


Maybe it's a topic that other members might be interested in?


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Maybe it's a topic that other members might be interested in?


Calm down, it was just amusing to me. Sheesh.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bilingue23 said:


> Calm down, it was just amusing to me. Sheesh.



Not a problem with your post on this end Josh. Just trying to give an answer to your question.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> make that 3... good call


After falling victim to Oz's 5-star treatment, I'd have to say I second that, so make that 4!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cains all day


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I would have to say Cain as well. For at or near $100/box, I've smoked one every night this week.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I cast my vote for Cains...


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Not a problem with your post on this end Josh. Just trying to give an answer to your question.


It was a rhetorical question. Still amused that we are giving our opinions to a non-existent member. Nevermind. :noidea:


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kristoff Maddies !!


----------



## pmac21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, which Cain is being recommended? Maduro or Habano? Vitola? Thanks


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

pmac21 said:


> Hi, which Cain is being recommended? Maduro or Habano? Vitola? Thanks


 Very little of what I smoke is not a maduro. That goes for the Cain as well, I love the maduro. To be fair, I haven't had the habano yet, but I did pick up a 10pk of the habano robusto from Joe Cigar today, so we'll see how those are as well.


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Oliva V Lancero, about $144 for a box of 36, excellent smoke!


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

For $150, you can go wrong with any of the Padron X000 series. I have also gotten Padron Executives and Magnums at that price before but that's not what they normally run.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

La Riqueza


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

For "cheap" boxes of good cigars I like JR's offerings of the Cabinet de Cinquenta. Brands include Hoyo, Partagas Black, LGC, Macanudo and a few others. Some are great buys...50 premium cigars for around an average of 150 bucks. The Genuine Counterfeit Cuban lines are also good deals if you like NCs. 

I always look for the most cigars for the least $$$...ain't that how ya do it? ; )


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

sosa londsdales are just over your range




Hoyo de Monterrey Churchill Maduro ($87)



Hoyo de Monterrey Churchill double Maduro ($87)


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Only $39.99 for 60 of 'em. You can't beat it!!!

Just kidding, don't ban me please...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You could always hit up one of the many great $5 smokes that came out this past year...

El Baton
CAO La Traviata
Ambos Mundos
Brick House

They're all hella-solid.:nod:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Tango said:


> need to order a box and am wondering what you guys feel the best deal for say $150 a box or less is RIGHT NOW. I simply cant afford the ultra expensive stuff and tend to smoke AVO, Rocky Patel, ect.
> 
> Any suggestions????


Not trying to ressurect an old thread with a now "defunct" member, but I'd like to get everyone's take on this same subject now. The last post in this thread was over a year and a half ago. Wasn't sure if there were some new smokes that hit the market since then. Also, see if you can keep this under $125.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Under $125, I would probably go with the Diesel UC. They can be had for $99.00 at CI and you get 30 to a box.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Padron 2000 maduro
AF 8-5-8 maduro

2 of my "go to" smokes at a great price.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I would definitely go with a Padron x000 series. You can load up and age indefinitely and have a great cigar while young and old. My problem is I blow through them too quickly to age and they are pretty tough to come by as you are getting a Padron smoke for $100/box and they seem to sell out quickly.

The Diesel Unholy Cocktail is my favorite golf course/fishing smoke.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Shuckins bombed me a Diesel UC and I think that may be my tonight smoke


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

smirak said:


> Not trying to ressurect an old thread with a now "defunct" member, but I'd like to get everyone's take on this same subject now. The last post in this thread was over a year and a half ago. Wasn't sure if there were some new smokes that hit the market since then. Also, see if you can keep this under $125.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Id almost like to see an under 60 one myself lol. Probably another thread though.



Hannibal said:


> Under $125, I would probably go with the Diesel UC. They can be had for $99.00 at CI and you get 30 to a box.





smirak said:


> Shuckins bombed me a Diesel UC and I think that may be my tonight smoke


Yeah theyre good.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

JerseyStepUp said:


> cohiba siglo II's


Siglo II's for 150? Really? The vendor I always use because they are the cheapest I have found want $200ish.. Looks like I need a new vendor.. Let the search continue.. LoL


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I think we need to qualify the question with what type of sticks you like. There are so many great sticks under $125. What are the favorites that you have now?

By the way, the I have not had many Diesels but can really taste the potential in mine. They are only about 6 months old, but they're tasting good. By the one year mark I think these will be amazing!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Speaking of great cigars... I have a box of Tobacco Baez SF(my father scraps) that's at least a couple years old.. And they are a slpended smoke.. They can be had for $40 a box online.. If you like going the resting route..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

A guy over on the BST forum has a box of 24 Oliva V churchills for $110. Best deal ever.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

CI Has AF Sun Grown Cuban Belicoso (5.7" x 50) BOX OF 24 $124.95


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

For just over 125, and I'm talking like 135, I would go with the EPC short run robustos. Amazing smoke for the price in my opinion.


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

CAO Brazilia for around $100. Fantastic smoke.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Johnny Rock said:


> CI Has AF Sun Grown Cuban Belicoso (5.7" x 50) BOX OF 24 $124.95


Thank you! I was beginning to think noone like Arturo Fuente anymore...

But I can beat the price. www.CigarPlace.Biz

(1) AF Sun Grown Cuban Belicoso $114.95
(2) AF Sun Grown Rosado Magnum R54 $154 (I know its over $150 but it is so good)
(3) Padron #7000 Maguro $144 bundle of 26


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Daytona955i said:


> CAO Brazilia for around $100. Fantastic smoke.


I do like those too. (the Amazon)


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Thank you! I was beginning to think noone like Arturo Fuente anymore...
> 
> But I can beat the price. www.CigarPlace.Biz
> 
> ...


I agree 110% on af sun grown best pound 4pound smoke!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> Padron 2000 maduro
> AF 8-5-8 maduro
> 
> 2 of my "go to" smokes at a great price.


Add the AF Queen B to my list. It's only a box of 18, but it is also a very good smoke.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Daytona955i said:


> CAO Brazilia for around $100. Fantastic smoke.





Rays98GoVols said:


> I do like those too. (the Amazon)


Yep, yep. I prefer the box press myself but its always more then all the rest of them. I picked up about 15 Gols, second best IMO, when they ware selling then for stupid cheap a few months ago.

Honestly though I had an America the other day and that was a really good one too. I think I almost like it better then the Brazilia, if only because I dont always want a smoke that heavy.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> CI Has AF Sun Grown Cuban Belicoso (5.7" x 50) BOX OF 24 $124.95


Double Chateau SG goes for just under the $100 mark.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Double Chateau SG goes for just under the $100 mark.


Love those!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Quesada Espana. The coronas and short robustos are under 150 a box, the robustos just over 150 a box. Very limited supply, htf.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

astripp said:


> Quesada Espana. The coronas and short robustos are under 150 a box, the robustos just over 150 a box. Very limited supply, htf.


So theyre limited? I though though a lot of people didnt know aobut them. Are they worth it? Ive been wanting to try some?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

scottwpreston said:


> Oliva V Lancero, about $144 for a box of 36, excellent smoke!


I would agree. Haven't tried the lancero but all the other Oliva Serie Vs have been stellar.

IMO one of the best NCs in the market and one that I am glad to have tried ever since emerging from my CC hidey-hole.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Diesel UC and Shorty (I like the Shorty better) are fantastic values at $99 and can be had for $10 less every so often.

Padron x000 series are nice in the price range.

Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos (corona gorda) can be had for around $130 a box. This is one of my favorite blends and at that price you can't go wrong.


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Siglo II's for 150? Really? The vendor I always use because they are the cheapest I have found want $200ish.. Looks like I need a new vendor.. Let the search continue.. LoL


+1

I pay more than $150 for the Siglo I's! (including International delivery):boohoo:


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

livedavid said:


> +1
> 
> I pay more than $150 for the Siglo I's! (including International delivery):boohoo:


I think that post was over a year ago...


----------

